# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  EvolutionZ's Shallow reef build.

## EvolutionZ

hey AQ! its been ages since i last posted. those who still remember me would know i used to keep a 422 planted tank which later become a altum planted tank. for the past 1 yr+ i have been into marine tank.. totally quitting freshwater. i have seen set up a 4x2x1.2ft shallow reef build 8 months + ago! heres a progress journal over the 8months!







at this moment, i got poisoned when i got my first few frags/colonies of SPS



Scape changed to accommodate more sps 



corals growing really well..



this was taken today, removed the black background and used a penknife to scrap out all coraline/green algae. Loving the clean back look.. its making my tank looks much larger than the pic with the black background!

----------


## BFG

How are you finding the shallow depth? I am going for an upgrade from a 4ft to a 5ft but a shallow depth of 18inch. I find 2ft depth a bit of a hassle nowadays.

----------


## Dodofish

Very lovely setup. Do you use a chiller for the tank?

----------


## aquarius

Nice looking tank! Did you or will you be incorporating an Algae Turf Scrubber into your system?

----------


## tjy

very very nice scaping !!!

----------


## EvolutionZ

> How are you finding the shallow depth? I am going for an upgrade from a 4ft to a 5ft but a shallow depth of 18inch. I find 2ft depth a bit of a hassle nowadays.


i find it great! though i have a few anthias and my beloved midas blenny jumped out before but to be able to view both front and top view is really cool. and maintainance, reaching to the back of tank as well as catching fish is also much easier!

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Very lovely setup. Do you use a chiller for the tank?


yes i do! heres some basic info of my tank :

Basic Info :

Tank size : 120x60x36cm (12mm rimless)
Sump tank : 35x50x45cm (6mm)
Skimmer : Deltec MCE 600
Lighting : Maxspect Razor 160w 16k 27"
Return pump : Eheim 1260
Chiller : Teco TR15
Substrate : CaribSea Special Grade reef sand (40lb)
Wavemaker : 2x Jebao WP-25

Dosing : Grotech ABCM, PolypLab Polyp-Booster, Fauna Marine Reef Vitality, Fauna Marine Bakto Blend and Brightwell MicroBacter 7.

Feeding for SPS : Polyplab reef roids, Dr G's Clam max & KZ Coral Vitalizers.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Nice looking tank! Did you or will you be incorporating an Algae Turf Scrubber into your system?


no i dont.. i have a small sump without enough space for an ATS.. i simply keep some chaeto inside.

my sump

----------


## EvolutionZ

> very very nice scaping !!!


thank you!!!

----------


## EvolutionZ

recent catch 



doing well and feeding on pods hours after into DT

----------


## Dodofish

Is that a bluespot watchman goby?

really love gobies  :Very Happy:  will be interesting to watch them hide in sand

----------


## cdckjn

very very nice!

----------


## blue33

Nice! Where you custom your tank from?

----------


## AQMS

:Well done:  :Well done:  nice......

----------


## GHD97

Tanks like yours are the reason why I love marine tanks :Very Happy:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Is that a bluespot watchman goby?
> 
> really love gobies  will be interesting to watch them hide in sand


u refering to the fish i just posted? no if you are.. that is a Red ruby Dragonet!

----------


## EvolutionZ

> very very nice!


thanks!




> Nice! Where you custom your tank from?


thanks bro! tank was made by Atlantic Glass industry. cheap and not too bad workmanship! 




> nice......


thanks!!!




> Tanks like yours are the reason why I love marine tanks


thanks bro! there are many many more tanks out there that made me love marine tanks too!

----------


## Dodofish

> u refering to the fish i just posted? no if you are.. that is a Red ruby Dragonet!


Cute fish!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## GHD97

Hahah the fish looks like a big strawberry^^ Love marine fishes :Smile:

----------


## Xiggie

Great pics !!

----------


## nicholasliao

Wah very nice. Poisonous thread. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## EvolutionZ

New updates!

Some new/Latest catch:





blue dragon! hopefully able to color up..


red stag with algae on it, hopefully can fight it off.


acro. spathulata




ice fire echinata


another red stag

----------


## EvolutionZ

some older colonies

radioactive green birdnest


turq millie


true optic fibre


green monti


blue tip stag growing well


smooth skin acro


purple valida


tri-color valida

----------


## EvolutionZ

some fishes











end this update with FTS and TTS





thanks for viewing!

----------


## BFG

Good idea on hiding frags at the back. Sometimes, those frag base really looks out of place in the display tank. Exposed frag base makes the aquascape looks artificial, unnatural.

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks! but i have problems with lots of detritus and cyano stuck in between and under the frag plugs, have since siphon out all the same, now my tank's back is all bare!

----------


## diazman

oh boy. i must say that is one splendid tank. Hand itchy to play marine. How? D:

----------


## EvolutionZ

how? set up a tank la! hahahaha...

----------


## solidbrik

P O I S O N!!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## EvolutionZ

updates:


Been about a week since i added a 2-tube T5 to the system. i wanted a retrofit since they come with individual reflectors but due to family issue (they find them ugly!!) i have to get a slimmer and nicer looking fixture.


its a aquazonic 2x24w T5HO, running a D-D giesemann Actinic+ & an ATI coral plus tube. probably will have to replace every 6-7 months. mounted and hanged together with my Razor.



ssc



miyagi tort



cleaner wrasse, eating very well on frozen as well as my hand!



my trio of dispar antias



end this update with a FTS.



thanks for viewing!

----------


## EvolutionZ

> P O I S O N!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


thanks bro!!

----------


## EvolutionZ

Here an update with tons of pictures. great to see some color up slightly after adding t5!


Teal Millie



purple bonsai (my fav!)



red millie



mystery teal stag



sementosa



sunset millie



red millie



devil's whip



blue tenius



red planet



blue dragon (probably not)



ice fire



New SSC!



another SSC. slowly encrusting



Indo SSC!



STS



FTS



Thats all for now! thanks for viewing!

----------


## welly

Very nice corals bro  :Smile:

----------


## aarondylan

wow! i totally love those corals =)

----------

